# Rain Covers



## whizz (Jan 28, 2013)

What rain covers are you all using? looking for something that's easy to use without having a wrestling match with the thing, that's able to keep light rain and snow out. Using a MkII with 70 - 200mm for outdoor sports.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kata:

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/kata-e-702-pl-waterproof-rain-cover-review-19207

Can get misty, so keep the silica gel handy, I also cut a hole so i can put it over my eyecup and see through the viewfinder better.

Since buying this porta-brace came out with dslr rainslickrs, I use porta-brace for my eng gear and so if I were buting now would have a closer look at what they are doing.


----------



## Rat (Jan 28, 2013)

Op/tech covers are something like a tenner for a pair and the viewfinder hole is already cut out. Try 'em and see if you need more - I've had a pair for years and so far, the answer is 'no'


----------



## jp121 (Feb 3, 2013)

My 1st camera is a T2i/550D. The situation: Heavy Heavy rainstorm on a once in a lifetime trip to Cuba. I planned to pull out the Rebel when I was under cover. I covered the camera with the Optech rain cover, the camera was also under a rain coat and an umbrella. 

The result was the rain didn't kill the camera but the build-up of humidity did. I believe moisture got in and fried the circuit board.

I upgraded to the 5DM3 with L Lenses for some extra weather resistance. If I'm ever caught in a similar situation, I doubt if I would use the Optech rain cover again. I would protect the camera from the rain but allow it to 'breathe'.


----------



## fugu82 (Feb 3, 2013)

+1 on Op/Tech rain covers. I've used them in heavy rain and they work great. Very portable, too.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a home-made one....

Step 1 - get a drybag about 1 1/2 times the length of the camera and lens/lenshood... cut bottom out of drybag. Sew bottom edge of drybag so it does not unravel.

Step 2 - find a large rubber band. You are now done....

I stick the camera into the drybag with the edge of the drybag at the edge of the lenshood, and hold it tight with the rubber band. The other end fits over the camera with enough "slop" that I can still tripod mount if I have to.... I can use the plastic buckle to seal it better around the tripod.... or open it up if I need to see things. The fabric is thin enough that I can press the shutter with it still in the bag.


----------



## dpayne1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I carry several cheap clear shower caps and a small piece of chamois to wipe the lens should it get wet. I do have a kata rain cover as well that i've used several times in heavy rain.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LKE7PI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A12IPMVN62L4AI

I dont' have it yet, but I was thinking about getting this.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 4, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005LKE7PI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A12IPMVN62L4AI
> 
> I dont' have it yet, but I was thinking about getting this.


This looks interesting. I keep the Op/Tech handy in case I ever need it. If you plan to do a lot of rain shooting, perhaps the Amazon device will be a solution but whatever is purchased, it still must be packed and carried. I suggest a more permanent solution for heavier use but have the op/tech handy for times when the rain is unexpected since it's inexpensive and easy to pack. Having a decent lightweight hiking umbrella may also be a good solution.


----------



## jp121 (Feb 5, 2013)

if you plan to do a lot of rain shooting...

have you seen the ThinkTank Hydrophobias? It's similar to the Amazon one but a whole lot more expensive.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-rain-covers.aspx


----------

